# Attachment compatible parts?



## Stonecold316 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hello, Im new on here and this is my first post. I have a Craftsman GT 11 (917.257020) with a thrower attachment, 842.260072. The attachment sprocket is SHOT, which is part # 8287. I've read on some other forums that this part can be made by drilling different holes with different sprockets and other concepts. Please give some ideas. Thank you!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Stonecold316

searspartsdirect.com/model/ys0yesot88-000247/craftsman-842260072-accessory-parts

If you know the # of teeth on the gear and the chain size you should be able to search for a replacement gear. Then it's just a matter of drilling the proper bolt pattern. You want to make sure if the sprocket has a hole in the center it's smaller than your bolt hole pattern !!
I think the chain size is 40 but I'm not sure.
You can try gocart parts suppliers. https://duckduckgo.com/?q=gocart+parts&t=chromentp&atb=v185-1&ia=web

I've used these two before for odd stuff.
https://www.mcmaster.com/chain-sprockets
https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn...vid=4287922361+4288015409&searchterm=sprocket

Search of different companies that may be of use: - - > https://duckduckgo.com/?q=chain+sprockets&t=chromentp&atb=v185-1&ia=shopping

I have a Toro blower for a rider where the tensioner failed and the chain chewed up the teeth and presently unusable. My problem is the gear is welded to the auger :crying:

.


----------



## Stonecold316 (Nov 28, 2019)

Ok, I'll start looking after taking off the sprocket. Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you need to replace the chain it's best/cheapest to buy bulk and fit to length with a master.
Again, not saying it's #40 just my guess. https://www.amazon.com/40-roller-chain/s?k=40+roller+chain

.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome from the Burg


----------

